
An innocent typo led to a giant 212-story obelisk in Microsoft Flight Simulator - elorant
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/21395084/microsoft-flight-simulator-melbourne-obelish-openstreetmap-bing-maps-data-glitch
======
peterburkimsher
Discussed 3 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24222491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24222491)

